# Ammo alternative



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Blue-Tac; just had a few shots with some, not sure if it translates across the border, but it works nicely. Anyone else?


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

jelly babies


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Indoors or out makes no difference, it's steel for me all the way









[edit]Oh and lead too


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I was watching one of your vids the other day thinking... that window looks a tad close to his catch box....


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

srs45 said:


> jelly babies


What'd you call me!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Blue-Tac; just had a few shots with some, not sure if it translates across the border, but it works nicely. Anyone else?


Blue tack is not quite safe, too hard and could do some damage. Kids modelling clay would be cheaper and safer.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

skittles


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

How about Milk Duds? Probably too expensive. Wonder if the non-Americans know what they are.


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

balls made out of aluminium foil







**** cheap








Simon


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

SuwaneeRick said:


> How about Milk Duds? Probably too expensive. Wonder if the non-Americans know what they are.


Oh yeah we know them alright they cost £1.09 for 52g over here


----------



## Cap (Jun 22, 2011)

Dry chick peas.


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

Cap said:


> Dry chick peas.










Garbanzos!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Nice ideas guys.


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Lemon Heads!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> How about Milk Duds? Probably too expensive. Wonder if the non-Americans know what they are.


Oh yeah we know them alright they cost £1.09 for 52g over here








[/quote]








... I can get 100g for 80p.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Simon Van den Broeck said:


> balls made out of aluminium foil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second this, they have to be reshaped every once in a while but they're fun.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

mint imperials


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Marbles found at Walmart in toy section or at Dollar Tree 50 for $1.00at either store.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Free from my back yard White Oak Acorns. or Hickory nuts and pebbles from driveway and nearby streams.


----------



## toxophool (Nov 22, 2011)

For indoor practice, my kids use compressed paper beads from the local crafts store. I'm looking into getting a V-balls target set for myself. Outdoors, steel or marbles.


----------



## plinko (Jul 7, 2013)

10mm marbles £1.00 for 200


----------



## Jason_lellama (Jun 7, 2017)

I've found using marbles quite effective, and I often get a lot of discarded ammunition, the bullets from which are also good ammo.  but if I don't want to use proper steel balls I use rocks or aluminium. Hope this helped


----------

